# How long do you bulk for?



## Guest

Alright lads, only just got everything into place and I think I'm ready to stop messing around and take this seriously.

How long do you bulk for on average?

And do you think that if I do a mini bulk over easter (3 weeks) just to see how everything is would this be a good idea?

Main thing I want to know though is how long do you bulk for!


----------



## Milky

The weekend...

Dont agree with the bulking / cutting thing mate.


----------



## Fatstuff

3 weeks is fcuk all mate!!


----------



## xpower

Too long cuz I'm a greedy ****


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820

I've been bulking for 6 months+ and don't plan stopping anytime soon.

Just start bulking mate, you'll know when you've bulked enough and then you can ease off.

Enjoy piggin out!


----------



## NitroJoe

I'm bulking for life!


----------



## Guest

Fatstuff said:


> 3 weeks is fcuk all mate!!


Only doing 3 weeks just to see how the diet is mate! Then If all is going well and I'm not a fat slob I'll do another 8 weeks, stop and the decide where to go from there.

If I was putting fat on what would you suggest? Cut down on carbs? Or hit cardio?


----------



## xpower

getting too fat for your own comfort zone?

just cut cals from either fat or carbs


----------



## jaycue2u

Agree with Milky, iv been doing the bulk / cut sh1t for years, you put on fat then you spend time / energy loosing it, makes no sense. Im now recomping to get down to a BF% im happy with then lean bulking using the macro split to suit where im at with my training, i.e. on cycle carbs up, PCT protein up, etc.


----------



## big_skip

About 20 years :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Not started yet but yes mate, don't want to be fat as f**k. Saying that, i'll be keeping it as clean as possible! So should minimize fat gains?

Also does 2700 cals at 82kg seem like a maintenence amount to you? So that would mean I would need an extra 500 cal increase?


----------



## Beans

I think you should just keep going until you get fat enough to want to cut. If you bulk lean, which I don't agree with, then you could in theory be bulking for years.


----------



## big_skip

i am yet to meet anyone who busts there ass in the gym 4-5 days a week and gets fat, look at bulking as a long term thing, its not something that can be done in a few weeks it can take years


----------



## Guest

True suppose if i am going for it I shouldn't put on too much lard aha


----------



## big_skip

just eat tonnes of healthy food mate all day everyday, train hard with the weights,light cardio to keep your appetite up, be consistence and don't get caught up with to much science, loads of guys on here are looking for a quick fix wanting to put on 50lbs in 6 months! if you can put on a few pounds a month over a year it will add up ..


----------



## Guest

Thanks bud. Thinking about fasted cardio on off days? Only about 20 mins or so. Appreciate it though!


----------



## Guest

I think the golden question is what do you mean by the word "bulking?"


----------



## Muscle

it's inevitable putting on muscle without gaining fat so essentially we all bulk/cut but you can minimize fat gains by adding cardio.


----------



## big_skip

nodrog said:


> I think the golden question is what do you mean by the word "bulking?"


this is very true, surly its just getting bigger? which is what 99.9% of people on here are trying to do..to many people trying to do a pro bodybulider diet which is really is not necessary to become lean and muscular imo...


----------



## musio

Why not carb cycle and have your bulk days with excess cals to grow around training days? This is probably close as recomping as you can get. Yes it's slow!


----------



## Need2Grow

Till I'm the fat mess I was in the first place :lol:


----------

